# Ferret Food



## AlexHeugh (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone could help me with finding the best ferret foods.
I'm going to be getting 2 ferrets in the new year and I've been doing so much research for the past 5 months, but I've just been going around in circles. I know that feeding raw is best but I'm at college for 8 hours a day, and I know that raw meats cant be left out for more than 2 hours.
I've been trying to find kibbles but they're all full of things that ferrets can't have in their diets, like grains and fruit. I've even looked at kitten foods but some are saying "Yes that's fine to feed to ferrets" and others say "That's awful".
So naturally, I'm very stressed and lost.
If anyone with experience could perhaps give me a list of great kibbles (or tell me how I could still feed raw even with a busy schedule) then I would be forever in your debt; I'm just so stressed and frankly tired.

Thank you for taking the time to read my letter, and I hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Feed them raw - don't worry, it won't sit out for hours. They'll eat it - you could also try frozen thawed whole prey too, often sold for reptiles and birds of prey


----------



## AlexHeugh (Sep 29, 2019)

Okay, brilliant, thank you so, so much for helping me out, ShibaPup!


----------



## Amber leggett (Oct 8, 2019)

AlexHeugh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me with finding the best ferret foods.
> I'm going to be getting 2 ferrets in the new year and I've been doing so much research for the past 5 months, but I've just been going around in circles. I know that feeding raw is best but I'm at college for 8 hours a day, and I know that raw meats cant be left out for more than 2 hours.
> ...


Try giving them raw egg and cat food and just ferret food from Tesco or the pet shop


----------



## PiercePiemr (5 mo ago)

AlexHeugh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me with finding the best ferret foods.
> I'm going to be getting 2 ferrets in the new year and I've been doing so much research for the past 5 months, but I've just been going around in circles. I know that feeding raw is best but I'm at college for 8 hours a day, and I know that raw meats cant be left out for more than 2 hours.
> ...


There is so much confusion out there about what foods to feed ferrets, so I thought I'd ask here what your ferret owners feed yours. We feed ours high-protein dry cat food mixed with high-protein wet cat food as I don't trust most ferret foods out there and they charge so much for them! I occasionally mix in some mince and eggs for a treat. What about you? what foods do you recommend and where do you get them from? How much?


----------



## Loralaya (2 mo ago)

I have 3 ferrets. 2 were bred from the start on raw food and the breeder used Durhams meat dog packs. they come frozen and we only buy the 100% meat ones. not the ones that have oils or fruit or anything extra in... and its not just minced meat. its minced meat and bone so they are getting the use of their teeth which helps keep them in check. The supplier we get from also sells frozen chicks and mice so is a nice bonus  just leave them to defrost on the side. a pack usually can last 3/4 days dependent on how much they eat. they have 1 mouse or 1 chick each. They are fed twice a day (morning and evening). they have no dried food left in the cage and have not consumed any dried pellet food. The only treats i have given them so far is freeze dried 100% meat. my 3rd ferret came from eating road kill! so was interesting to watch her eat like a very feral ferret... she calmed down once the other two gave her some odd looks. if one of my ferrets is poorly (off belly), i will try and give them a bit of egg instead as then they dont have chew it.


----------

